# New Depth Chart



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The bench is a little bit deeper than last year, but the Hornets still need another big like Mikki Moore or Joe Smith really bad just to round out the roster. I like Smith because he rebounds better than D West and can make an open jumper. Diogu is like a shorter, more athletic but less skilled version of Okafor. He could easily back-up at the center spot. That would make my ideal depth chart for the regular season look like this:

PG Paul (32 minutes)/Collison (10)/Daniels (6)
SG Mo Pete (24 minutes)/Rasual (18)/Daniels (6)
SF Peja (28 minutes)/Posey (20)
PF D West (32 minutes)/Joe Smith (16)
C Okafor (32 minutes)/Diogu (16)

Maybe they could mix in a little Juju, Thornton, Marks, or Hilton if injuries or foul trouble occur. That team could actually compete with any Western Conference team not named Lakers, Spurs, or Nuggets. They would be in contention for the 4th seed barring any horrible injury problems like they had last season. I'm not thrilled about the upcoming season, but I'm much more hopeful than I was at the start of the week.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> The bench is a little bit deeper than last year, but the Hornets still need another big like Mikki Moore or Joe Smith really bad just to round out the roster. I like Smith because he rebounds better than D West and can make an open jumper. Diogu is like a shorter, more athletic but less skilled version of Okafor. He could easily back-up at the center spot. That would make my ideal depth chart for the regular season look like this:
> 
> PG Paul (32 minutes)/Collison (10)/Daniels (6)
> SG Mo Pete (24 minutes)/Rasual (18)/Daniels (6)
> ...


Taking into consideration the guys we have on the roster to fill the SG spot...if Thornton doesn't get any minutes, Byron Scott is an idiot. He's our best scorer at the 2 guard spot. I don't care what anyone says, your 2 guard has to be able to fill it up. Also, while Diogu doesn't have the length and height attributes of Okafor, he is more skilled offensively than Emeka. The guy can use his body and put the ball in the basket. 

I'm with you tho...I'm much more optimistic about the outlook for this year and future years than I was before this week. I still can't wait till Peja is off the books though. I'm interested to see CP3's transition from TC to Okafor...the two move differently and even CP3 said he was going to have change his game a little bit.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> Taking into consideration the guys we have on the roster to fill the SG spot...if Thornton doesn't get any minutes, Byron Scott is an idiot. He's our best scorer at the 2 guard spot. I don't care what anyone says, your 2 guard has to be able to fill it up.


I just don't agree on Thornton. I don't think he will be able to score at this level. His game is too reliant on this standout athleticism. If not for that athleticism, I thought he was borderline undraftable. I was surprised he went as high as he did (43rd overall). Calling him the Hornets' best scorer at SG is a little reckless IMO.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> I just don't agree on Thornton. I don't think he will be able to score at this level. His game is too reliant on this standout athleticism. If not for that athleticism, I thought he was borderline undraftable. I was surprised he went as high as he did (43rd overall). Calling him the Hornets' best scorer at SG is a little reckless IMO.


I guess we just don't have the same view of Thornton. I think he will be able to score in the NBA, especially off the bench. I also don't think he has standout athleticism...he's a good athlete, but definitely not standout. I've never heard anyone refer to Thornton as having standout athleticism. With his quick release and unlimited range, he can score from anywhere on the court. I was surprised he wasn't drafted in the 20 to 35 range. To get him at 43 is a steal IMO. I'm not sure who else on the Hornets roster at the 2 guard spot you could say is a better natural scorer than Marcus. Rasual Butler? I don't think so. Mo Pete? Hardly.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Thornton will not be able to get separation at this level on his own. He does not have the size or the wingspan to score over guys like he did in college. He showed an ability (especially last year) to make shots when contested. I just can't help but think that those same shots won't just be contested... they'll be blocked in this league. Hopefully he continues to extend his range, but he would be a much better fit with a team that runs more off-ball motion with back screens than the Hornets. I don't think he's the type of guy that would really help this team. Because of their experience in the league, I would say Antonio Daniels and Morris Peterson are both better scorers than Thornton at this time. I am not, however, a big fan of Butler. If I had my druthers, Thornton might get some of his minutes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

20 games into the season, I see your depth chart as being...

PG: Chris Paul...Darren Collison...Antonio Daniels
SG: Rasual Butler...Marcus Thornton...Morris Peterson
SF: Peja Stojakovic...James Posey...Julian Wright
PF: David West...Ike Diogu
C: Emeka Okafor...Hilton Armstrong


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> 20 games into the season, I see your depth chart as being...
> 
> PG: Chris Paul...Darren Collison...Antonio Daniels
> SG: Rasual Butler...Marcus Thornton...Morris Peterson
> ...


Unfortunately, you're probably right (other than switching Daniels and Collison). The problem is that this team only has one legit starting NBA SG (MoPete, but he has fallen out of favor with the coach. Also, Scott doesn't play rookies.


----------

